# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  9-18kg again :)

## Dia

ovako, mene muci sljedece i molim za pomoc
trenutno sam u odabiru nove sjedalice grupe I i zanimaju me razlike nekih sjedalica, naime procitala sam tu da se razlikuju po tome sto su neke viseg, neke nizeg naslona, onda u polozajima (shvatila sam da se daju namjestiti u nazovi spavaci polozaj  :? ), onda neke imaju sistem da se i uzglavlje da rotirati prema unutra pa da bude uza,
onda razlike u materijalu presvlake...pa sam za neke citala da su dosta visoke i djete pocne lupati glavom u krov auta  :/ 
pa sistemi kopca

za sad imamo primo viaggio 0-13kg i brzo se preraste po visini, te se u njoj uzasno znoji
posto je on dosta sitan, a visok nebi htjela da mi se opet dogodi to da nema dovoljno kg za grupu II, a da mu postane premala po visini
(jer sa njegovih 15 mj. i 8850g moguce da ce se voziti u njoj dosta dugooooo)

znam da je najbolja ona koja se dobro namjesti u auto, ali bi htjela uzeti i ove neke stvari u obzir, da opet ne pogrijesimo
e da, trenutno sam u razmisljanjima oko maxi cosi i romera i to bez isofixa, imamo mazdu 626 

eto, ako mi netko moze pomoci u tome bila bi zahvalna   :Love:   (jer ove tete u zd. ducanima nemaju pojma)

----------


## (maša)

Bebeb confort iseos safe side ti imau pomične stranice tak da je možeš prilagođabvat bebinoj širini....

----------


## Deaedi

Kod AS je najbitnija sigurnost, zato pogledaj kako je koji model prosao na crash testovima i onda odluci.

A finese oko materijala, polozaja ... su manje bitne.

One koje su najbolje na testovima uglavnom su i najudobnije. Mislim da s Maxi Cosi Priori ne mozes puno fulati. MC Tobi - ima i pozitivnih i negativnih misljenja.

Romer je isto OK, ali nama se remen stalno labavio, pa smo nabavili MC i puno smo zadovoljniji, iako je Romer uglavnom medju najboljima na testovima.

Prijateljica je imala Bebe Confort Iseos i onda za drugi auto kupila MC Priori i kaze da je MC puno bolja, jednostavnija, udobnija.

Mi smo imali Mazdu 323 i nismo imali problema sa montazom.

----------


## Dia

gledala sam testove, al bas nema svih sjedalica  :/ 
nekako mi je maxi cosi priori (tobicu nebi) prvi u odabiru, pa onda romer, nemam pojma zakaj
gledala sam i bebe confort iseos tt i super mi je to sto se da suzavati, pogotovo jer mi ove sjedalice izgledaju ogromne trenutno za njega

znam da je sigurnost najvaznija, al recimo da mi i maxi cosi i bebe confort super sjedne u auto, htjela bi izabrati onu bolju
zato me zanimaju i ove druge stvari...manje bitne   :Smile:

----------


## Dia

zasto  ovdje  pise da je mc priori 0-18kg  :shock: 
pa sto nije ona grupa I  :?

----------


## Amalthea

Krivo piše.

----------


## Barbi

Ako si već u odabiru blizu Maxi Cosi Priori mislim da je bolje uzeti Maxi Cosi Priori XP - lakše i čvršće se može namontirati, ima položaj za spavanje (nisam sigurna ima li i obična Priorica), mi smo s njom (njima, imamo dvije) jako zadovoljni.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ako si već u odabiru blizu Maxi Cosi Priori mislim da je bolje uzeti Maxi Cosi Priori XP - lakše i čvršće se može namontirati, ima položaj za spavanje (nisam sigurna ima li i obična Priorica), mi smo s njom (njima, imamo dvije) jako zadovoljni.


Da, i moja su MC Priori XP SPS, mislim.

----------


## Amalthea

Ja imam solid-rock installed običnu MC Priori. Ima 3 položaja.

----------


## trenta

dia, mi smo se dugo premišljali koju kupiti, izabrali smo proiri xp, stvarno se lako i čvrsto montira, uzeli smo i frotir navlaku i prezadovoljna sam!

----------


## mirjana

mi isto imamo MC Priori i prezadovoljni smo, lako je montiram u sve aute

----------


## Dia

ok, onda ce nam prvi izbor biti mc priori xp  :Grin:

----------


## la_mama

Dia, bez obzira na koju se odlučili, probajte AS namontirati u auto prije nego je uzmete   :Smile:

----------


## mina30

Ja bi kupila BEBE CONFORT ISEOS SAFE SIDE, jel ima u Hrvatskoj za kupiti ili moram bas u sloveniju? I koliko kosta?

----------


## daddycool

> Ja bi kupila BEBE CONFORT ISEOS SAFE SIDE, jel ima u Hrvatskoj za kupiti ili moram bas u sloveniju? I koliko kosta?


http://www.turbolimac.com/Products/T...-90048402.aspx

----------


## Honey

BEBE CONFORT ISEOS SAFE SIDE je koliko mi je poznato 0-18 kg, i nema je kod nas za kupiti.

----------


## (maša)

Bebeb cionfort Iseos safe side u Brežicama ima i kombinirana a kod nas samo 9-18....

----------


## Loryblue

> BEBE CONFORT ISEOS SAFE SIDE je koliko mi je poznato 0-18 kg, i nema je kod nas za kupiti.


nije od 0-18, nego od 9-18.
ima je kupit u TL. mi je tamo kupili, sve preporuke za ovu sidalicu

----------


## Loryblue

zaboravih napisat:
koštala je 1400 kunića.

----------


## Amalthea

Piše na bebe confort linku kojeg je dala Honey da je grupa 0+/I, što znači da je kombinirana.

----------


## Loryblue

> Piše na bebe confort linku kojeg je dala Honey da je grupa 0+/I, što znači da je kombinirana.


vidim i ja da piše ali mi nije jasno kako u ovu sidalicu stavit malu bebu :? 
piše od 6 miseci pa nadalje.

----------


## Amalthea

> Initially seating facing rearwards for maximum safety, the baby can later be seated forward-facing


Budući da i druge kombinirane sjedalice "na oko" izgledaju kao 9-18, onda i ova; najprije u kontra smjer, onda u smjer vožnje.
A preporuka od 6 mjeseci jest malo za razmišljanje...  :/

----------


## Loryblue

> Initially seating facing rearwards for maximum safety, the baby can later be seated forward-facing
> 			
> 		
> 
> Budući da i druge kombinirane sjedalice "na oko" izgledaju kao 9-18, onda i ova; najprije u kontra smjer, onda u smjer vožnje.
> *A preporuka od 6 mjeseci jest malo za razmišljanje*...  :/


zato i kažem.

i sve nekako zamišljam bebu od 6 miseci u ovoj sidalici, zavezanu ovim pojasevima. znam kako to izgleda sad mojoj šefici pa mi je nepojmljivo strpat malu bebu i u smjeru i kontra smjeru vožnje u ovu sidalicu (i svih drugih iste vrste).

----------


## Christy

Mi imamo BEBE CONFORT ISEOS SAFE SIDE O-18kg...
Kupili u Brezicama za 187€ i imamo samo rijeci pohvale,sjedalica je ODLICNA,cvrsta,sigurna,lako se montira u auto i super mu je udobna.

----------


## Dia

> Initially seating facing rearwards for maximum safety, the baby can later be seated forward-facing
> 			
> 		
> 
> Budući da i druge kombinirane sjedalice "na oko" izgledaju kao 9-18, onda i ova; najprije u kontra smjer, onda u smjer vožnje.
> A preporuka od 6 mjeseci jest malo za razmišljanje...  :/


oni kazu da do 6 mj. beba moze biti u košari, a onda u kombiniranu  :/

----------


## anjica

*dia* za koju ste se sjedalicu na kraju odlucili, i sto je prevagnulo u odabiru

----------


## Honey

> Honey prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> BEBE CONFORT ISEOS SAFE SIDE je koliko mi je poznato 0-18 kg, i nema je kod nas za kupiti.
> 
> 
> nije od 0-18, nego od 9-18.
> ima je kupit u TL. mi je tamo kupili, sve preporuke za ovu sidalicu


Niste kupili Iseos Safe Side, nego Iseos TT.

----------


## Dia

> *dia* za koju ste se sjedalicu na kraju odlucili, i sto je prevagnulo u odabiru


BC iseos TT grupa I smo uzeli
sto je prevagnulo!? hm... Maxi cosi priori nije bilo trenutno u TL, rekli su da ce ih dobiti drugi tjedan, a nismo htjeli vise cekati jer je onu prerasao
romer mi je bio skup, tintilinic je imao chicco i jednu romer king, al mi je bila sumnjiva jel je kostala 1400kn, a imala je i ECE 03, a ja sam zabrjala na ove nove 04, a i nekako je bila ogromna za njega
tak da bas nismo imali kaj ni birati
ova mi se dopala jer ima bocne stranice koje se daju regulirati, a posto mi je on dosta sitan nisam htjela da plese po sjedalici
uspjeli smo je bez frke odmah montirati i super je sjela u auto

jedino me malo muci sto mu je vec sad glava dosta blizu ruba, pa se nadam da je nece brzo prerasti po visini, nazalost to nismo odmah skuzili, jer je vec i md i meni i M. bilo svega dosta, a zuriili smo kod dr. na pregled
evo  slikice
jel netko ima iskustva sa tim do koje visine se klinci voze u njima

----------


## Amalthea

Dia,

voze se do:

- trenutka kad im sredina ušiju bude u visini naslona sjedala (znači, pola glave smije viriti van)

ILI

- kad više ne postoji niti jedan utor na naslonu autosjedalice u koji možeš premjestiti pojaseve a da mu oni budu u razini ili iznad razine ramena.

Pa što dođe prvo.

----------


## Amalthea

(Ovo gore je, naravno, bilo vezano uz visinu. Ako napuni 18 kg prije, sjedalicu više ne može koristiti).

----------


## Dia

hvala, jos me zanima sad smo jos na najmanjem utoru pojasa, al mi se cini da mu je malo ispod ramena, dal je bolje dignuti na srednji pa da mu je iznad ili ostaviti ovako dok ne naraste
tj. dal je sigurnije kada je negdje izmedu utora da je ispod ili iznad ramena, nadam se da kuzite pitanje

----------


## Amalthea

*Iznad* ramena u smjeru vožnje (može i u razini, ali ne ispod)

----------


## Dia

> *Iznad* ramena u smjeru vožnje (može i u razini, ali ne ispod)


e, opet problem, njemu je pojas mozda 1 cm ispod ramena, no iduci je jako visoko i rupica je njemu u razini sredine uha, bojim se da je to malo previse  :/

----------


## ssss

> dia, mi smo se dugo premišljali koju kupiti, izabrali smo proiri xp, stvarno se lako i čvrsto montira, uzeli smo i frotir navlaku i prezadovoljna sam!


Zanima me ova AS dali ima onu kopču sa strane za zategnut i pričvrstiti :?  Ja je ne vidim a baš bi kvalitetnu AS koja obavezno ima kopču

----------


## la_mama

> trenta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dia, mi smo se dugo premišljali koju kupiti, izabrali smo proiri xp, stvarno se lako i čvrsto montira, uzeli smo i frotir navlaku i prezadovoljna sam!
> 
> 
> Zanima me ova AS dali ima onu kopču sa strane za zategnut i pričvrstiti :?  Ja je ne vidim a baš bi kvalitetnu AS koja obavezno ima kopču


E ne znam na koju kopču misliš, ali XP, osim integriranih kopči za pojas (automobila), ima i dodatni mehanizam za pritezanje, vidi upute, slika 12.

----------


## bruni

> dia, mi smo se dugo premišljali koju kupiti, izabrali smo proiri xp, stvarno se lako i čvrsto montira, uzeli smo i frotir navlaku i prezadovoljna sam!


frotir navlaka :? ....to ste kupili naknadno ili ???...naime, ja sam neki dan kupila 3 takve sjedalice i tek kad sam došla doma mi je palo napamet da postoji mogućnost da će se klinci znojiti u njima...daj mi molim te reci da se navlaka može kupiti naknadno, da nisam baš sve zeznula  :shock:

----------


## Deaedi

Frotir navlaka je tzv. ljetna navlaka. Kupuje se naknadno, mislim da se proizvodi u bijeloj i plavoj boji i kosta oko 200kn.

----------


## snoopygirl

mi imamo MC priori xp i savršeno čvrsto se da namontirat. probala sam kod prijateljice bebe confort i dosta se teško učvršćava. pogotovo što kod mc ima ta poluga za završno učvršćavanje pa sjedalica stvarno nemože ni makac

----------


## bruni

> Frotir navlaka je tzv. ljetna navlaka. Kupuje se naknadno, mislim da se proizvodi u bijeloj i plavoj boji i kosta oko 200kn.


super, hvala   :Smile:  ....znači, još 600,00 kn   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ssss

> ssss prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  trenta prvotno napisa
> ...


Nemogu otvoriti upute ali bit če da je to to šta ja tražim :D

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Frotir navlaka je tzv. ljetna navlaka. Kupuje se naknadno, mislim da se proizvodi u bijeloj i plavoj boji i kosta oko 200kn.
> 
> 
> super, hvala   ....znači, još 600,00 kn


Pa cuj, nije bas da se dijete prestane znojiti ako AS ima tu navlaku. Znoji se manje, ali ipak je moja cura sva mokra po ledjima i sa navlakom i bez nje. Mozda je higijenskije, jer tu navlaku mozes lakse i cesce oprati.

----------


## bruni

vidiš da, al dobro, lakše ću ih skinut i oprat.....thnx

----------


## tonina

ima li netko ovakvu autosjedalicu i jeste li zadovoljni njom

http://www.media-commerce.com.hr/pro...id1=30&id2=267

----------


## kinka

Vidim da vas dosta ima ovu AS pa me zanima ima li netko iskustvo sa montiranjem MC Priori XP u Opel Vectru (stari model)? Nismo u mogućnosti prije kupnje isprobati AS (iako znam da bi to bilo najsigurnije i najpametnije), pa nam je svako iskustvo dobrodošlo...   :Smile:

----------


## ssss

> ssss prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  trenta prvotno napisa
> ...


Pošto nema Romerice king ts plus(do pol, 4mj)na žitnjaku- uzela sam ovu i mislim da čemo biti zadovoljni  :Smile:

----------

